# Hello



## Guybrush (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi

Its good that you are asking for help with your decision to adopt a bully breed. As long as you keep up with obedience, exercise and socialisation you should be fine. One of the top obedience dogs at my training club is a bully breed (stafforshire bull terrier) and one of the others is a doberman. These are both great ambassidors for the "tough" breed dogs. I find it quite upsetting that these dog are hardly ever at obedience training we have 200 members currently and when I look at the other dogs I may see 2 staffies, 3 rotties and no other bully breeds. I have seen 1 mastiff in the last 2 years and they quit because he was too big to handle in class. How awesome would it be to have a Boerboel with titles in obedience, walking at your side in heel off lead! That would make a very popular dog!

Maybe getting a smaller bully breed would suit you such as an American bulldog. Or a Rottie. While still big dogs they are easier to control. They are also closer in size to a golden so when they are home they can play together.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I think sometimes we can all come off as being a little rude when we don't mean if that way. Withoutspeaking face to face it's not always easy to get our thought across. No big deal


----------



## Primehns (Jul 13, 2013)

I already had an american bulldog, I wanted to get one more dog, and decided on that breed, because i know somebody that has one, a female named Jade, who's a great ambassador of the breed. Your right on the size comparison, my golden retriever is my buddy, and i want another dog that he could live in harmony with, and Boerboel's being really good with other dog's, caught my eye. Anyway guys thank you. 

Bentleysmom that is a beautiful akita. My first choice was an akita, but i was told they wouldn't do too well , with another male in the house, but my golden being a suck, probably would be fine. It either came down to a female pitbull rescue, or a boerboel. Or an american bulldog, the one i had experience with was a huge powerhouse, but a gentle soul, man i love the bully breeds.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

As much as I adore my Akita I do NOT recommend you get that breed. I would do anything for her and her me but it sounds like you need to get really involved in training your golden and giving him the confidence he need before bringing in any other dog.

My girl is fantastic but she didn't come that way. We train daily for 5 years and I didn't even consider getting another dog until after I had put in the necessary time to teach and train Ky.

Good luck but I highly recommend you spend time helping your golden right now and think about a second dog down the road.


----------



## Primehns (Jul 13, 2013)

Yeah that's what i decided on, another dog right now probably wouldn't be so great, i'm going to wait a year or so. I know i used to want an akita, but right now i didn't think it would be such a good idea, the American bulldog i had experience with, was quite a trouble maker, but overall would be a great buddy for my golden retriever. 

I had changed my mind on the Akita a while back, i didn't think they'd be the right breed for me, and would probably similar to the Bulldog i knew in Temperament, and he was a huge handful, and yeah your right, i've started building his confidence for the past year, i constantly introduce him to dog's owned by relatives, that have a relatively positive and low energy level. And bringing puppies into the mix as well, i'm thinking about fostering a mix breed dog, to get him used to having another dog around.

He used to have his tail hang down as any dog passed, but now he's starting to play with the smaller ones, but still get's that scared look when they chase him, but it's weird even if they chase him he runs right back, starts to sniff them, and continue, it cracks me up every time i see it.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Sometimes you just fall for "that" breed. I happen to have two breeds I love but will never own. The first is Shiba Inu. I absolutely go gaga for them, I love the spitz style (why I also love Ky) but, sadly I know this breed would not fit my home. The other is Italian Greyhound, this one puzzles folks, even when I explain I have cats. In reality, I have Burmese cats, they possess NO survival instincts. A sight hound with a bent for small fuzzies with 5 pound "Okay, Goldens you can put you mouth all over me"(when I an not looking)cats is not a good idea.
Sometimes, you just need the right time/situation to make certain breed work and sometimes sadly you know it can never be. I will always admire these two breeds, but I know it is not meant to be and go back to enjoying my girls.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Bentleysmom said:


> As much as I adore my Akita I do NOT recommend you get that breed. I would do anything for her and her me but it sounds like you need to get really involved in training your golden and giving him the confidence he need before bringing in any other dog.
> 
> My girl is fantastic but she didn't come that way. We train daily for 5 years and I didn't even consider getting another dog until after I had put in the necessary time to teach and train Ky.
> 
> Good luck but I highly recommend you spend time helping your golden right now and think about a second dog down the road.


Your Ky is an ambassador for her breed especially since she is a CGC!

I would really take Bentleysmom's words to heart. She has worked with Akitas for years especially rescues so she knows what she is talking about. She works extensively with both of her dogs daily.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I adore pitbulls but know my pack would not do well with one. My yorkies are very bossy and full of themselves. They would be the trouble makers not the pitbull. 

As LJack said you have to go with breeds that fit well with your existing pack.


----------



## Primehns (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks i agree, When i had my American bulldog i really didn't think it would work out, but was helped my friends the whole way, he was in obedience, and was always restrained. I socialized him a ton, and he always was a gentle soul, a powerful one though, and occassionally would not take good from other dominant dog's, so i'm thinking i'll probably just get another american bulldog, as i love the breed. 

Thanks for all the help. I think i'm way over my head with the more dominant breeds at the moment, the Akita's i knew always had a dominant nature with other dog's like my bulldog, and wouldn't tolerate the same sex often, Is Ky the same way?


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I for one would not be a good owner of a dominant breed. I know that and have no desire to have that type of dog. I just don't want to have to worry every time I'm in public that 1. my dog might do something or 2. people's expectations of my dog are such that I always have to be on guard. I love the goofy happy dogs. They present their own challenges.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

The breed I love with my whole heart is the APBT is it a good fit for a multi dog household No it isnt I know that I would still have my girl tho if she had not been ill and I would continue to crate and rotate because I loved her. I do want someday to get a well bred American Bully. I have a breeder and she knows me well when the time is right I shall have one they are less DA than the APBT but can still have issues. You need to research and research and research the breed you choose. Then you need to find the best breeder and you talk to them and you learn more once you feel you know everything about the breed the good the bad the ugly and you still want that breed then I say go for it.


----------



## Primehns (Jul 13, 2013)

I love the american bullies, but it's a shame pitbull's are banned here. It's hard to find a nice bully kennel, the "Extreme" bullies, are really overdone, and don't seem too healthy. The Large ones that look like big pit's are, and perform the best, but they often cost much more, being a new popular mix, that everyone wants. Especially BGK's kennel they seem they're dog's have mastiff in the lines, and i bet they do.
And Tayla you have a good point, but the dog's i've known have always been predictable, all dog's are. The Pitbull is great if you get an opposite sexed dog, i've never seen any problems unless they aren't properly introduced and don't get along.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Primehns said:


> I love the american bullies, but it's a shame pitbull's are banned here. It's hard to find a nice bully kennel, the "Extreme" bullies, are really overdone, and don't seem too healthy. The Large ones that look like big pit's are, and perform the best, but they often cost much more, being a new popular mix, that everyone wants. Especially BGK's kennel they seem they're dog's have mastiff in the lines, and i bet they do.
> And Tayla you have a good point, but the dog's i've known have always been predictable, all dog's are. The Pitbull is great if you get an opposite sexed dog, i've never seen any problems unless they aren't properly introduced and don't get along.


There is a breed for everyone. I'm not a fan of the bully breeds, but that's just me. I'm more a sporting breed and herding breed person.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Primehns said:


> I love the american bullies, but it's a shame pitbull's are banned here. It's hard to find a nice bully kennel, the "Extreme" bullies, are really overdone, and don't seem too healthy. The Large ones that look like big pit's are, and perform the best, but they often cost much more, being a new popular mix, that everyone wants. Especially BGK's kennel they seem they're dog's have mastiff in the lines, and i bet they do.
> And Tayla you have a good point, but the* dog's i've known have always been predictable, all dog's are. *The Pitbull is great if you get an opposite sexed dog, i've never seen any problems unless they aren't properly introduced and don't get along.


Sorry but I have to correct you there. Not all dogs are predictable. I think many people get themselves and others into problems by thinking that way.

My Akita is very well trained, is she predictable? NO. My Golden is trained, predictable? NO.
Both of my dogs passed their CGC last week. I do not consider either dog "predictable" and I certainly would never go about my life thinking that they are. That's asking for major trouble and it sets the dog up to fail.

Also keep in mind that an Akita is a very stubborn dog. You don't _tell _an Akita what to do. They have to _think _it's their idea then they will do anything you ask. I think many "bully" breeds are that way. Do you know how to train a stubborn dog like an Akita? 
It's 100% different training then say, a Golden or a poodle.

Please, please research before you make any decisions.


----------



## Primehns (Jul 13, 2013)

I know i have more experience than just the odd poodle and Golden retriever, but i decided not to get a Akita anyway, so it doesn't matter, i may just get another american bulldog, but not atm, right now wouldn't seem like a good time. I saw your comment about the two Akita's and a bear thing, that isn't actually true i was proven wrong by someone who knew about Akita's a while back. But anyway who am i to say. I would say i could handle an Akita, because of my bully experience, but i wouldn't know, and you seem like you know what your talking about as you own an Akita and i don't. So no argument there, thanks for expressing your concern, and i'll keep in mind what you said. If i decide to go with the breed i want, and the right time arises, i'll talk to the breeder i'm familiar with, she'll probably have a better idea. For now you guys are right, another dog probably wouldn't be a good idea.

And what do you mean by not considering them predictable, if i may ask you? I consider my dog's predictable around anyone who is non threatening around my family. 

Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Primehns said:


> Thanks i agree, When i had my American bulldog i really didn't think it would work out, but was helped my friends the whole way, he was in obedience, and was always restrained. I socialized him a ton, and he always was a gentle soul, a powerful one though, and occassionally would not take good from other dominant dog's, so i'm thinking i'll probably just get another american bulldog, as i love the breed.
> 
> Thanks for all the help. I think i'm way over my head with the more dominant breeds at the moment, the Akita's i knew always had a dominant nature with other dog's like my bulldog, and wouldn't tolerate the same sex often, Is Ky the same way?


No matter how well a dog is trained they are unpredictable at times even if only occasionally. 

Cozy, my mama yorkie, has it out for my 1 neighbor but the feelings are mutual. They hate each other! I don't like him either. Something is off about him so she must always be leashed to protect her from him. Even if he is the 1 to start it, it will be Cozy who pays the price. I trust her judgment. My parents had a neighbor that Cozy had the same reaction too. It ended up that this guy was abusive to his wife and kids. Cozy is great with 99.9% of people but there are some people that just rub her the wrong way. She is a proactive and protective mama! He is forever saying she needs training but no amount of training will make it so that she likes him!!


----------



## Primehns (Jul 13, 2013)

Well you can't base it on your own experience, i know many dog's i've owned many, i'm experienced with quite a bit of different breeds, i guess they are unpredictable when it comes too them liking somebody, but what i mean is there predictable when it comes to lunging, or something. I've never had a dog that has lunged or bit anyone or anything, without showing a sign before. Bulldog's are powerhouses and can have a dominant temperament against other dog's, but i always expect it, i don't let him off leash to play with other dog's, without knowing what's gonna happen. There's always that chance he'll get into a fight. Unpredictable in that way maybe.

If you mean unpredictable as in, attack any time, than i'd have to disagree. And i totally agree, there are some people dog's just don't like. I could be wrong, but that's in my experience. Btw your golden has a beautiful color.


----------

